# Berkshire



## Salty dog (Nov 21, 2014)

Self explanatory.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 21, 2014)

Cooking again, ya heard?


----------



## schanop (Nov 21, 2014)

Where's all the sexy black hair gone?


Looks, yumm.


----------



## KCMande (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it weird that I see a pile of pork loin and know exactly which chop I would want to eat?


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 21, 2014)

Not weird at all, but why chop? Roast the whole loin!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2014)

Ooooh, that looks nice.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 21, 2014)

GLORIOUS!


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2014)

What else you got in that sauce!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 21, 2014)

Said it before, that is some gorgeous looking pork! Wish I could get that out here. What's the closest university to you again? Maybe they have a job for me and I could use your place as my daily cafeteria 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 21, 2014)

Dat pork though....


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 21, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Said it before, that is some gorgeous looking pork! Wish I could get that out here. What's the closest university to you again? Maybe they have a job for me and I could use your place as my daily cafeteria
> 
> Stefan



University of Wisconsin Milwaukee
I live a block away. Plenty of room. 
Marquette University is about 3 miles from me.

Hawaii? German is not unusual around here. Admit it, you miss snow.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 22, 2014)

Berkshire is the way to go. If I didn't have to special order it I'd probably eat it more often.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Nov 22, 2014)

Heritage pork breed + truffles? Nice! I'm hungry again, time for second dinner.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 23, 2014)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Heritage pork breed + truffles? Nice! I'm hungry again, time for second dinner.



+1

Love to get Kurobuta / Berkshire - just YUMMY! Turned many a disbeliever onto it ... since now they know what they missed!


----------

